# Tails Of Sasquatch And Frost: A Comic Book



## Jackalope (Jun 29, 2015)

Chapter One: The Main Characters

Our adventure begins on the West Coast of Hawaii, in a typical house. We got Sasquatch and Frost on the same day. Both are 3 months old but that's about the only thing they have in common. They came from completely different breeders and settings.

Frost is a female Dwarf Hotot. She has amazing blue eyes, snowy white fur and an adorable need to be cuddled most of the day. She will sit on your lap all day long if allowed to do so.

Sasquatch is a baby Flemish Giant. He's a big gentle giant who loves his leash time, naps on the blanket with my daughter, and food. And more food....and then some more on top of that.

Our story will document the updates of their accommodations, field trips, and the joy of having them in the family. Currently we're working on a Hawaiian Style bunny run with as many natural elements of Hawaii as we can use. 

This is going to be fun. Thanks for reading and stay tuned, if you like.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow haha thats so creative


----------



## Jackalope (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you. I'm learning the ins and outs of this photo-comic app. for a family comic book project, so the Bunny Blog is a test run AND a fun way to document their progress here. I still need to figure out how to add the text bubbles.

Happy Monday.


----------



## Jackalope (Jun 29, 2015)

If anyone wants to send me a jpeg of their bun, I'll gladly make them a cartoon too. Just post a pic here, and I can do the rest.

(I need the practice)


----------

